# CPU Lüfter Durchsatz oder statischer Druck?



## harl.e.kin (11. November 2013)

*CPU Lüfter Durchsatz oder statischer Druck?*

Hallo will mir nen neuen Lüfter für meinen Noctua NH-U12P zulegen. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage mehr CM/h oder mehr statischer Druck? Noctua empfiehlt mehr Druck, das bedeutet aber auch höhere Lautstärke.

Zus. Auswahl stehen:
https://geizhals.de/noctua-nf-s12a-pwm-120mm-a903911.html

Oder 
https://geizhals.de/noctua-nf-f12-pwm-a698532.html

Oder eben
https://geizhals.de/noctua-nf-s12a-flx-120mm-a903901.html

Gekühlt wird zur Zeit siehe Signatur. Derzeit mit einem Enermax t.B. silence PWM

Ich erhoffe mir leiseren und Kühleren Betrieb. Aber hauptsächlich leiseren. Bitte keine anderen Lüfter vorschlagen, ich habe mich bereits auf Noctua festgelegt. Will halt nur wissen welchen der drei ihr für die Kühlung empfehlen würdet.

Danke.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (11. November 2013)

*AW: CPU Lüfter Durchsatz oder statischer Druck?*

Nimm zweimal https://geizhals.de/noctua-nf-s12a-flx-120mm-a903901.html und mach Push / Pull dann hast du einen leisen Betrieb.


----------



## harl.e.kin (11. November 2013)

*AW: CPU Lüfter Durchsatz oder statischer Druck?*

Zwei möchte ich ungern verbauen weil,ich nicht glaube das die Mehrkosten der Kühlleistung entsprechen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (11. November 2013)

*AW: CPU Lüfter Durchsatz oder statischer Druck?*

Würde ich dir aber raten, da dann beide Lüfter mit deutlich weniger Umdrehungen laufen und wenn du eines Tages deine CPU Overclocken wirst,
was zu 100% passieren wird, wirst du dich über den zweiten Lüfter ebenfalls freuen. 
Die Temperaturen sind nochmal deutlich geringer als nur mit einem Lüfter.


----------



## elohim (11. November 2013)

*AW: CPU Lüfter Durchsatz oder statischer Druck?*

1x F12 wäre die offensichtliche Wahl, nur wird der unterschied zu anderen Lüftern jetzt nicht so wahnsinnig gravierend sein. Vielleicht passt auch der A15 drauf, das könnte sich uU lohnen.


----------



## -Shorty- (11. November 2013)

*AW: CPU Lüfter Durchsatz oder statischer Druck?*

Nein die Mehrkosten und die Lautstärke stehen in keinem Verhältnis zu Leistung. Von deutlich geringer kann man bei 2-3°C wohl auch nicht sprechen.

@ MehlstaubtheCat: Kannst du deine Aussagen mit irgendwas belegen? Denn das Widerspricht meiner Erfahrung und diversen CPU.Kühler Tests.


@ harl.e.kin: Um auf deine Frage zu antworten, für CPU-Lüfter lieber mehr statischen Druck als Luftdurchsatz, denn der Lüfter soll ja viel Luft zwischen die Lamellen drücken. Lüfter mit mehr Luftdurchsatz als statischen Drück würde ich eher als Gehäuselüfter einsetzen.

Würde zum F12 greifen. Hab die selber 5mal verbaut, 2 am DarkRock Pro2 und 3 im Gehäuse. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


@elohim: der Unterschied zwischen S und F ist gewaltig in der Praxis. Sicher auch abhängig vom verwendeten Kühler, dennoch würde ich die F-Serie eher als Allrounder betrachten.


----------



## Adi1 (11. November 2013)

*AW: CPU Lüfter Durchsatz oder statischer Druck?*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Die Temperaturen sind nochmal deutlich geringer als nur mit einem Lüfter.


 
Höchstens 2-3 Grad, da von deutlich geringer zu sprechen ist übertrieben .


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (11. November 2013)

*AW: CPU Lüfter Durchsatz oder statischer Druck?*

Ich selber habe eine Mugen 2 mit zwei Nanoxialüftern. 
Bei mir hat es 6-7°C Unterschied ( Volllast )von einem auf zwei Lüfter gemacht.
Das finde ich nicht gering, und daher habe ich das auch als Massstab dazu genommen. 
Bei mir hat der Lüfter vorher auf 1600RPM gedreht und jetzt mit zweien sind sie bei 1200RPM und beide sind deutlich leiser als der eine allein. Das meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Adi1 (11. November 2013)

*AW: CPU Lüfter Durchsatz oder statischer Druck?*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ich selber habe eine Mugen 2 mit zwei Nanoxialüftern.
> Bei mir hat es 6-7°C Unterschied ( Volllast )von einem auf zwei Lüfter gemacht.
> Das finde ich nicht gering, und daher habe ich das auch als Massstab dazu genommen.
> Bei mir hat der Lüfter vorher auf 1600RPM gedreht und jetzt mit zweien sind sie bei 1200RPM und beide sind deutlich leiser als der eine allein. Das meine Erfahrung.


 
Das mag ja richtig sein, nur dimensioniere ich einen Lüfter nicht auf Volllast-Betrieb .

Lieber ein bisschen Puffer, dafür aber leiser, und dann bringt ein zweiter Lüfter meistens nur 2-3 Grad kühlere Temps .


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (11. November 2013)

*AW: CPU Lüfter Durchsatz oder statischer Druck?*

Ja das mag auch sein, aber ich denke er wird seine CPU eines Tages auch übertakten, dann wird der zweite Lüfter gold wert sein.
Kann aber gern nur einen montieren ist seine Kohle ist mir klar.


----------



## -Shorty- (11. November 2013)

*AW: CPU Lüfter Durchsatz oder statischer Druck?*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Ich selber habe eine Mugen 2 mit zwei Nanoxialüftern.
> Bei mir hat es 6-7°C Unterschied ( Volllast )von einem auf zwei Lüfter gemacht.
> Das finde ich nicht gering, und daher habe ich das auch als Massstab dazu genommen.
> Bei mir hat der Lüfter vorher auf 1600RPM gedreht und jetzt mit zweien sind sie bei 1200RPM und beide sind deutlich leiser als der eine allein. Das meine Erfahrung.


 
WTF    2x 1200 Rpm? Leiser als 1x 1600Rpm? Nimmt sich das überhaupt was?!

Meinem 2600k mit Dark Rock Pro2 reichen 2 120er NF-F12 @ 300 Rpm Idle und 800 Rpm bei Load.


----------



## Adi1 (11. November 2013)

*AW: CPU Lüfter Durchsatz oder statischer Druck?*

Im Endeffekt würde ich diesen Lüfter nehmen https://geizhals.de/noctua-nf-s12a-pwm-120mm-a903911.html.

Dieser sollte etwas leiser und leistungsfähiger sein, zudem die Regelung über das Mainboard einfacher sein dürfte.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (11. November 2013)

*AW: CPU Lüfter Durchsatz oder statischer Druck?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> WTF    2x 1200 Rpm? Leiser als 1x 1600Rpm? Nimmt sich das überhaupt was?!
> 
> Meinem 2600k mit Dark Rock Pro2 reichen 2 120er NF-F12 @ 300 Rpm Idle und 800 Rpm bei Load.



Ich bin ganz gut dabei mit meinen 1200RPM bei meinem Rechner Phenom II X4 960 T auf 4255Mhz 1,56 Volt CPU-NB 3094MHz bei 1,39 Volt
der Dark Rock würde man ihn auf meinen Prozessor schnallen würde auch nicht weniger RPM´s haben.
Der heizt schon sehr.


----------



## harl.e.kin (11. November 2013)

*AW: CPU Lüfter Durchsatz oder statischer Druck?*

Da meine CPU undervoltet läuft ist eigentlich nicht davon auszugehen das ich eines Tages übertakten werde. Mir reicht es völlig wenn die CPU innerhalb der angegebenen Spezifikation läuft. Wenn sie zu langsam wird, wird sie ersetzt. Ich setze mehr Priorität auf Silence statt auf Höchstleistung. Und ja dann hätte es nicht das Board sein müssen. Aber aufgrund der guten Erfahrungen mit ASUS Boards habe ich mich damals dafür entschieden, da wusste ich auch noch nicht ob ich übertakten will oder nicht.

Hier herrscht also auch kein einheitlicher Tenor zu dem einen oder anderen Lüfter. Hmm evtl. bestell ich alle drei und entscheide mich dann für den besten Kompromiss.


----------



## xeno75 (11. November 2013)

*AW: CPU Lüfter Durchsatz oder statischer Druck?*

Den Händler wird es freuen 

Nimm einfach einen guten Lüfter, z.B. von Noctua, beQuiet oder Noiseblocker und gut ist. Soviel Unterschied macht es nicht das du damit ohne Übertakten in Probleme laufen wirst.


----------



## elohim (12. November 2013)

*AW: CPU Lüfter Durchsatz oder statischer Druck?*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> @elohim: der Unterschied zwischen S und F ist gewaltig in der Praxis. Sicher auch abhängig vom verwendeten Kühler, dennoch würde ich die S eher als Allrounder betrachten.


 
Ich würde eher den F12 als Allorunder bezeichnen, denn auch wenn man hinten einen Fan Grill hat, oder vorne einen Festplattenkäfig durch den durchgeblasen werden muss kann mehr statischer Druck nicht schaden. Komplett freie Bahn hat der Luftstrom doch eher selten.
Ich würde beim F12 lediglich von Push Pull absehen, da er saugend etwas unangenehm wird.


----------



## -Shorty- (12. November 2013)

*AW: CPU Lüfter Durchsatz oder statischer Druck?*

Ohja da hab ich mich verschrieben, meinte auch den F als Allrounder und mit dem Rest hast du auch Recht.


----------



## andi1982 (12. November 2013)

*AW: CPU Lüfter Durchsatz oder statischer Druck?*

jap,
ich würde auch einen zweiten lüfter dannach noch einbauen damit mehr luft durch den Computer strömt


----------



## Adi1 (12. November 2013)

*AW: CPU Lüfter Durchsatz oder statischer Druck?*



andi1982 schrieb:


> jap,
> ich würde auch einen zweiten lüfter dannach noch einbauen damit mehr luft durch den Computer strömt


 
Dafür sind in erster Linie eigentlich die Gehäuselüfter zuständig .


----------

